# Independent wants some facts...or half-facts...or plain BS



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I got this in my email box, and I'm not stating any of it is true, but there has to be one out there for Kerry as well...does anyone have it, cuz I think it would be a good one! "Married rich ketchup lady."

> > Resume 
> > 
> >GEORGE W. BUSH 
> >1600 Pennsylvania Avenue 
> >Washington, DC 20520 
> > 
> > 
> >EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE 
> > 
> >Law Enforcement: 
> >- I was arrested in Kennebunkport, Maine, in 1976 for driving under 
> >the influence of alcohol. 
> >- I pled guilty, paid a fine, and had my driver's license suspended 
> >for 30 days. 
> >- My Texas driving record has been "lost" and is not available. 
> > 
> >Military: 
> >- I joined the Texas Air National Guard and went AWOL. 
> >- I refused to take a drug test or answer any questions about my drug 
> >use. 
> >- By joining the Texas Air National Guard, I was able to avoid combat 
> >duty in Vietnam. 
> > 
> >College: 
> >- I graduated from Yale University with a low C average. 
> >- I was a cheerleader! 
> > 
> >PAST WORK EXPERIENCE 
> > 
> >- I ran for US Congress and lost. 
> >- I began my career in the oil business in Midland, Texas, in 1975. 
> >- I bought an oil company, but couldn't find any oil in Texas. The 
> >company went bankrupt shortly after I sold all my stock. 
> >- I bought the Texas Rangers baseball team in a sweetheart deal that 
> >took land using taxpayer money. 
> >- With the help of my father and our friends in the oil industry 
> >(including Enron CEO Ken Lay), I was elected governor of Texas. 
> > 
> >ACCOMPLISHMENTS AS GOVERNOR OF TEXAS 
> > 
> >- I changed Texas pollution laws to favor power and oil companies, 
> >making Texas the most polluted state in the Union. During my tenure, 
> >Houston replaced Los Angeles as the most smog-ridden city in America. > 
> >- I cut taxes and bankrupted the Texas treasury to the tune of 
> >billions in borrowed money. 
> >- I set the record for the most executions by any governor in American 
> >history. 
> >- With the help of my brother, the governor of Florida, and my 
> >father's appointments to the Supreme Court, I became President after 
> >losing by over 500,000 votes. 
> > 
> >ACCOMPLISHMENTS AS PRESIDENT 
> > 
> >- I am the first President in US history to enter office with a 
> >criminal record. 
> >- I invaded and occupied two countries at a continuing cost of over 
> >one billion dollars per week. 
> >- I spent the US surplus and effectively bankrupted the US Treasury. 
> >- I shattered the record for the largest annual deficit in US history. 
> >- I set an economic record for most private bankruptcies filed in any 
> >12-month period. 
> >- I set the all-time record for most foreclosures in a 12-month period. 
> >- I set the all-time record for the biggest drop in the history of the 
> >US stock market. 
> >- In my first year in office, over 2 million Americans lost their jobs 
> >and that trend continues every month. 
> >- I'm proud that the members of my cabinet are the richest of any 
> >administration in US history. My "poorest millionaire," Condoleeza 
> >Rice, has a Chevron oil tanker named after her. 
> >- I set the record for most campaign fundraising trips by a US 
> >President. 
> >- I am the all-time US and world record-holder for receiving the most 
> >corporate campaign donations. 
> >- My largest lifetime campaign contributor, and one of my best 
> >friends, Kenneth Lay, presided over the largest corporate bankruptcy 
> >fraud in US History, Enron. 
> >- My political party used Enron private jets and corporate attorneys 
> >to assure my success with the US Supreme Court during my election 
> >decision. 
> >- I have protected my friends at Enron and Halliburton against 
> >investigation or prosecution. More time and money was spent 
> >investigating the Monica Lewinsky affair than has been spent 
> >investigating one of the biggest corporate rip-offs in history. 
> >- I presided over the biggest energy crisis in US history and refused 
> >to intervene when corruption involving the oil industry was revealed. 
> >- I presided over the highest gasoline prices in US history. 
> >- I changed the US policy to allow convicted criminals to be awarded 
> >government contracts. 
> >- I appointed more convicted criminals to administration than any 
> >President in US history. 
> >- I created the Ministry of Homeland Security, the largest bureaucracy 
> >in the history of the United States government. 
> >- I've broken more international treaties than any President in US 
> >history. 
> >- I am the first President in US history to have the United Nations 
> >remove the US from the Human Rights Commission. 
> >- I withdrew the US from the World Court of Law. 
> >- I refused to allow inspector's access to US "prisoners of war" 
> >detainees and thereby have refused to abide by the Geneva Convention. 
> >- I am the first President in history to refuse United Nations 
> >election inspectors (during the 2002 US election). 
> >- I set the record for fewest numbers of press conferences of any 
> >President since the advent of television. 
> >- I set the all-time record for most days on vacation in any one-year 
> >period. 
> >- After taking off the entire month of August, I presided over the 
> >worst security failure in US history. 
> >- I garnered the most sympathy ever for the US after the World Trade 
> >Center attacks and less than a year later made the US the most hated 
> >country in the world, the largest failure of diplomacy in world 
> >history. 
> >- I have set the all-time record for most people worldwide to 
> >simultaneously protest me in public venues (15 million people), 
> >shattering the record for protests against any person in the history 
> >of mankind. 
> >- I am the first President in US history to order an unprovoked, 
> >preemptive attack and the military occupation of a sovereign nation. I 
> >did so against the will of the United Nations, the majority of US 
> >citizens, and the world community. 
> >- I have cut health care benefits for war veterans and support a cut 
> >in duty benefits for active duty troops and their families in wartime. 
> >- In my State of the Union Address, I lied about our reasons for 
> >attacking Iraq and then blamed the lies on our British friends. 
> >- I am the first President in history to have a majority of Europeans 
> >(71%) view my presidency as the biggest threat to world peace and 
> >security. 
> >- I am supporting development of a nuclear "Tactical Bunker Buster," a 
> >WMD. 
> >- I have so far failed to fulfill my pledge to bring Osama Bin Laden 
> >to justice. 
> > 
> >RECORDS AND REFERENCES 
> > 
> >- All records of my tenure as governor of Texas are now in my father's 
> >library, sealed and unavailable for public view. 
> >- All records of SEC investigations into my insider trading and my 
> >bankrupt companies are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public 
> >view. 
> >- All records or minutes from meetings that I, or my Vice-President, 
> >attended regarding public energy policy are sealed in secrecy and 
> >unavailable for public review. 
> > 
> >PLEASE CONSIDER MY EXPERIENCE WHEN VOTING IN 2004!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hope the Republicans don't lower themselves but some idiot probably will. All I can say is do your own research from a wide variety of sources hopefully reputable supporting both sides of the issues and make your decision based on that but learn the issues before you vote.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Good idea Bob M, the problem is were can you go today to find info that isn't slanted? talk radio.. not, the internet....??? tv...doubtfull. He's right become an informed voter educate yourself, I do and with what I know today, let me say this "both candidates make me sick!" I'll vote for one of them because its the lessor of two evils.

tc


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm a Bush supporter but that resume is a good one!


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

take a look at voting records on kerry on the issues that you are interested in. it's public.

it may more difficult to find stuff on bush that is public. what you find will be slanted one way or the other on the net.shuffle through the bullshick and you should be able to diseminate the truth.

if all else fails......ask bobm. he is right 99.9% of the time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pointer


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

That's right, bring on the voting records.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey pointer

Are you saying Bob M is Right or is he right? He could be Right and still be wrong at the same time. Thats not to say he couldn't be right and be left.

tc


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tailchaser niether of the candidates make me sick and they shouldn't you either noone is perfect. AS for the 99.9 percent correct comment thanks for the compliment pointer, I wish it were true. There are some that would say I'm wrong 99.9% of the time  And sometimes I'm right( correct) standing up for a normally left leaning idea. Many have made the judgement that I'm Republican to the core when the reality is I'm conservative on most issues but have a few big differences with the Republicans. On the war on terror which is in my my opinion the most important issue of the day they are the best choice.
Its all opinion make up your own mind, just make it in a informed manner, way too many people are allowed to vote in this country that don't know the facts ( or wont admit them because the cling to their dogma) 
And without the internet an talk radio we would all be that way to a large extent. The comment about about talk radio being conservative is true for two reasons, one iberalism can't be defended if factually challenged, and secondly *they tell you *they are conservative in contrast to the liberal leaning mainstream media that claims to be neutral.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob,
I should have used the more correct terms of "I'm not happy with either candidate" the word sick maybe have been to strong. After all come Nov 3rd or the 6th, 7th, maybe the 9th we will know which one of the two will be President.

I do agree with you 100% that to many people who vote are not educated on the issues or candidates. However you said



> "Way to many people are allowed to vote in this country that don't know the facts."


Should we not allow some to vote? If so who should we not allow to vote? I don't think we can exclude anyone from the process, but how do we go about educating people on issues? After all the current system has evolved into name calling and slander, just look at parts of this forum. Hanging onto that dogma is a problem.
Just because, as of right now, I'm not going to vote for Bush does that mean I'm a lib? Your right it can't be defined. As you stated people rush to judgment and think you are Rebuplican to the core, they do the same with me, and many others, when I'm just like you. I educate myself as good as I can and then base my vote on what I think is important to me. It doesn't mean one of us is wrong and the other is correct, its a matter of opinion and most people forget that. Maybe I should have used more smile faces/emoticons on my previous post, I was trying to use the play on words?

I know that Pointer was complimenting you, I'm still waiting for a compliment from Pointer....it may be awhile.  I also compliment you on what you post, because you don't rant and rave you try to inform which is good, I don't think you can say the same for everyone, left or right, on this site.

Remember folks come Nov 3rd I'm still going hunting no matter who wins.
TC


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Go Bush!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes I do think we should have some qualifications to vote pass a simple exam about government issues, be a taxpayer ect I could probably come up with a few more, otherwise you get some blithering idiot that does know a dam thing about the issues cancelling out informed voters with their random choice votes and it comes from both sides of the issue right and left. 
Originally I think the senators voted for the President and thats a better system that way people would focus more carefully on their senators who are the people that really matter anyway.

http://www.vote-smart.org/ 
heres a web site that looked interesting I haven't looked at it yet but it might help some of you find out where you states candidates stand on various issues


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Very interesting site!
tc


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob M

as you said


> You get some blithering idiot that does not know a dam thing about the issues cancelling out informed voters with thier random choice votes and it comes from both sides of the issue left and the right


I agree except... I think there are a lot more blithering idiots out there than most.
TC


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> I know that Pointer was complimenting you, I'm still waiting for a compliment from Pointer....it may be awhile.


i got your compliment right over here

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :withstupid:

naw for a commie you ain't such a bad guy. (just kidding). i think you like stirring the pot. not such a bad thing either. anyway you seem like an intelligent fellow....just a bit misinformed. i know for fact that you are the kind of person that likes to give something back and i think that is very noble.

btw......bob is right and RIGHT. 99.9% but 12 for 12 is 100% not bad for a rock hard OLD man.

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tail chaser

I keep finding myself agreeing with points that you and Bobm both make. Like the blithering idiots for example. My brother always says " never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers". I think less than half the voters are informed. I have friends I argue with, but I don't know where they get their ideas. Last election they would not vote for Bush because they thought he was so pro abortion. Where do people get this information. I know they would rather watch Jim Kerry than John Kerry or George Bush. Evidently they have better friends they think are smart and simply take their word for it.

Bobm

You know the formers of the nation argued for some time about who should vote. Originally they thought only those who owned property should vote. They were afraid that unscrupulous politicians would take from those who worked and give to the those that did not to garner votes. Good insight those boys had. Maybe in their crystal ball they seen John Kerry.

I don't like the war we are in either, but better their than here. I also think that if we did not intervene now that it would have become much worse. We would have lost more civilians here, and more soldiers in the middle east.

I guess I would rather crawl into war with no more than a club, with conservative at my side, than dance into hell with the liberals. Is tolerating everything different than standing for nothing?


----------

